# injured paw pad



## honkerhunter83 (Mar 17, 2009)

I am looking for advice/second opinion on my pups pad, maybe advise on someones own experience, my 5 month old lab was running around like a typical puppy the other weekend and she ran through the ditch and 
cut her r.f. paw pad on something in the ditch, cut it all the way through the pad material and the entire length of the pad, i took her to the vet the next mouring and they decided to put 11 staples in it and gave me a head cone and antibiotics and sent me on my way, they stated not to cover it and let it heal in fresh air, and also not to get it wet or dirty, and not 
to excersice her for about ten day, i purchased the neophreme bootys to put on it when i took her out of here kennel to go the the bathroom, but took them back off when getting back inside. Well here is my problem i cam home on friday a when i started to put the booty on i found that she had some how got here front paw into her cone and she ripped out all but 2 staples , had to keep her booty on all the time know, she has even ripped apart a booty in the kennel since. I called the vet and he said that he has to just leave it and let it heal all by it self now,, and not to let her chew on it, , no peroxide, and no stictches, i was wondering what i should do ?? let it heal or take her to get stitches somewhere else, i have also had people say to liquid bangage it and let it heal, not sure if that will work or not??. I know i got long winded with this but i want my dog to heal correctly and not have any long term effects from this, i was wondering if someone has advice for me. Any advice is appreciated , thank you David


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I've had issues of split and cut pads this year already as well. While mine weren't as serious as yours sound, I've have good luck using EMT Gel that you can pick up at sporting stores that carry gun dog stuff. I've cleaned using peroxide to make sure it's fully clean, then apply the gel and wrap for the first few days so it ensures no infection. If a pad heals on the surface there could be an infection internally of the pad. Basically I've wrapped the paw after applying the gel only while the pup has been with me so I can keep it from licking the wound. I'm not a huge fan of using super glue to hold it together as it can cause pain if it gets into the cut. The biggest problem of all is that it takes a long time to heal and if it isn't fully healed before lots of exercise and activity, it could become a long painful process for the dog for much longer.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

about all I can add is use hydrogen peroxide when you are cleaning it the first time only , after that use an antibiotic ointment

Hydrogen peroxide will inhibit the healing process after the initial cleanup


----------



## honkerhunter83 (Mar 17, 2009)

THANK YOU GUYS FOR THE INFO , IT IS APPRECIATED, I WILL LET IT HEAL BY ITSELF AND TRY TO KEEP IT FROM GETTING INFECTED, SURE IS A BAD TIME TO HAVE THIS HAPPEN WHEN SHE IS A PUP WITH ALL HER ENERGY, , THANKS AGAIN DAVID


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

My dog cut her pad like yours when she was a pup. The vet did not stitch it. She cleaned it and advised me to keep her out of the dirt as much as possible and let it heal on its own. All I did was put ointment on it. Took a while but it healed nicely. Just keep an eye out for infection. I would leave the boot off as it will only give bacteria a place to build up in, and the dog can't clean itself. Keep the paw aired out well, and it should heal fine. Good luck, she should be fine.


----------

